# Follow up appointment already :-)



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya
I have got my follow-up appt already its tomorrow woohooo 
Wasnt expecting it to be this quick at all!!!
I have to take my report off my laposcopy i had, and he is doing my charaistics,I hope its all good on my report wot he is wanting it for is to see that my ovaries are all well which they are but he cant just take my word for it.he needs to confirm so fingers crossed it all goes to plan.i will update tomorrow nite wen i get back appt is at 2:30
Thanks in advance
love kelly


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Good luck Kelly, good to hear that things are moving on quickly for you. There is nothing worse than all this waiting we have to go through. Let us know how you get on,

L xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good Luck kelly hun  

Love

Vicki x


----------

